# Anyone know how to transfer music from one's iPod to a new computer? (PC.)



## Icen (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll be getting a new PC laptop soon (Windows 7) and I wanted to know if anyone knew how to transfer music from one's iPod to another computer. I know that it has to be put into manual mode and when I look for tutorials online, it seems like they are only applicable to Macs...unless I am reading them wrong. (My current laptop is a Windows Vista.)

I hope it's possible because I don't want to have to re-upload all of my music from CDs, again. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 20, 2011)

you cant
itunes will see its conected ot a new comp and will wipe it


----------



## Icen (Dec 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> you cant
> itunes will see its conected ot a new comp and will wipe it


I've had my friend transfer music from her computer to my iPod before with no problems. You have to put it on some sort of "manual mode" for it to work. Though I have made this mistake before and tried plugging my iPod into another computer just to charge and it's wiped the memory clean. =X


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 20, 2011)

it IS possible... there is a tool out there that can decrypt the files and copy them from the pod to your PC if i remember correctly.
hang on, i dont remember its name, i will look for it^^


----------



## Lobar (Dec 20, 2011)

Legally?  Pay for a new copy of every song you own on every device you want to play it on.  Anything less is stealing and costs HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF AMERICAN JOBS. :V


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 20, 2011)

here we go: http://www.i-funbox.com/
that thing can access the whole ipod.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 20, 2011)

Y U NO HAZ BACKUPS?

Serioulsy. -.-


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 20, 2011)

Why the hell would anyone use a piece of software that wipes your music collection when it feels like it? What's wrong with copying files from one location to another then playing them?


----------



## Bernad (Dec 20, 2011)

You can import your music into itunes from your ipod IF it is music purchased from itunes.  Otherwise your stuck with loading cds.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 20, 2011)

If I only had the lower-bitrate "portable" versions of my music and not my FLAC / high-bitrate originals, I'd be a sad panda.

Why not copy over your old iTunes library? Did the hard drive crash or something?


----------



## Aden (Dec 21, 2011)

There are several tools that let you pull music from an iPod to your computer. A quick Google search turns up some results, including this and this



SnowFox said:


> Why the hell would anyone use a piece of software that wipes your music collection when it feels like it?



"When it feels like it?" It's a standard sync model.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 21, 2011)

Icen said:


> I'll be getting a new PC laptop soon (Windows 7) and I wanted to know if anyone knew how to transfer music from one's iPod to another computer. I know that it has to be put into manual mode and when I look for tutorials online, it seems like they are only applicable to Macs...unless I am reading them wrong. (My current laptop is a Windows Vista.)



Huh? I have my ipod manual to several PCs. I don't know where you got the idea it's only for Macs?

My music was copied to my iTunes Library, and when I got a new laptop I just moved the files to the other one. I don't autosync because I listen to different types of music and constantly shuffle out what I listen to.


----------



## Hir (Dec 21, 2011)

Clayton said:


> you cant


yes you can

winamp can do it (provided it's not an ipod touch)


----------



## Leafblower29 (Dec 26, 2011)

1. Disable the option to automatically sync in iTunes.
2. Plug in iPod.
3. Enable disk use in iTunes.
4. Copy files off of it to where needed.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 26, 2011)

Usually you can sync it with iTunes.
But it can also depend where your downloading it from. If it is straight from iTunes, it will probably be in your Library. If it is from a CD, you can cheat a little. 
1. Copy your songs off the CD onto another device. (I used a PS3)
2. Insert flash drive into device and copy your songs onto it.
3. Plug into PC and copy from there. For me the songs were MP3 files, so I could play them through iTunes or Quicktime.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Dec 26, 2011)

Don't you just have to authorize your iTunes account on your new computer?  It should automatically import everything.  That's all I remember having to do.


----------



## audiocanine (Jan 24, 2012)

If you happen to be completely neurotic like myself and need every single file and folder to be properly named and structured, you could pop in your Ubuntu live CD and run gtkpod. It will rip all the files off your iPod and then automatically structure and name them (based on existing meta data) on the target device.

Neat stuff :3


----------



## grimtotem (Jan 24, 2012)

i wish ppl would search b4 posting 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/113801-iPod-help*â€‹*


----------

